# Riding oriented excersises?



## thewesternappy (Aug 4, 2013)

I was wondering if there are any equestrian based exercise/stretching/wellness practices out there. 

I broke my back and had to have extensive surgery, so I'm looking for something that will help strengthen my core (which helps with both back AND riding), posture, ect.

I've heard something about horse yoga, is there such a thing? 
I know from my days of dressage lessons that a good stretch for your calves is to stand on the edge of a stair on the balls of your feet and push your heels down, like you would in a stirrup. 

Any other things like this?


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Yoga and Pilates will both help. Try googling exercises with a stability ball for core work. Actually just google for exercises and you will find plenty. Things that work your core, balance and flexibility are great.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

I second Pilates. It's probably the best core exercises. But it has to be well executed to get the benefits. Books are a good start, but if you can find a good Pilates instructor, that would be even better.


----------

